# suspension is stiff/hard



## Onii (Jan 3, 2019)

last 2 weeks my dad just got me a new mountain bike and i've been using it for normal riding and some jumps and downhill, i noticed that the suspension is very hard/stiff and i only get the fork to go down once by doing wheelie and slam it very hard.I ask my friend why my suspension very stiff/hard and he said that my suspension is dead type suspension and the purpose is for decorative.Also the suspension crown is just a plastic/silicone cap 

(i dont know anyhting about bicycles)


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

what type of bike? we will need to know the manufacturer and model. pics would help to. if it is a Walmart bike (or similar), then your friend is more than likely correct.


----------



## Onii (Jan 3, 2019)

BGW2621DW this is the model of my bike


----------



## Onii (Jan 3, 2019)

i dont know how to put picture so i just put the picture link here

http://my-live-01.slatic.net/p/6/ga...89253562-ffb931d4cfe67371c4372dc923162ac6.jpg


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

There is a chance that the fork has an elastomer spring in it. If you remove the rubber plug from the top of the fork, or look under the bottom of the fork, there might be a pre-load bolt that you can loosen. Do not loosen it so much that the bolt can fall out (maybe try to see how far you can loosen it before it does fall out). You might have to adjust both legs - try to make them the same (3 turns on the left fork leg, 3 turns on the right fork leg, or whatever).
If the fork does have the adjusters, it is easiest to start from full tight, and loosen from there while you count the turns. Just don't loosen too much.

-F


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't mistake any adjusters for the bolts that hold the fork together. Loosening those will be a very painful experience.

Frankly, the fork is what it is, and even if you can adjust preload, it's not going to make very much of a difference.


----------



## Onii (Jan 3, 2019)

Fleas said:


> There is a chance that the fork has an elastomer spring in it. If you remove the rubber plug from the top of the fork, or look under the bottom of the fork, there might be a pre-load bolt that you can loosen. Do not loosen it so much that the bolt can fall out (maybe try to see how far you can loosen it before it does fall out). You might have to adjust both legs - try to make them the same (3 turns on the left fork leg, 3 turns on the right fork leg, or whatever).
> If the fork does have the adjusters, it is easiest to start from full tight, and loosen from there while you count the turns. Just don't loosen too much.
> 
> -F


yes, there a nut inside both hole of the suspension but how do i loosen it ? its kinda far down the hole


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Onii said:


> yes, there a nut inside both hole of the suspension but how do i loosen it ? its kinda far down the hole


If you don't even have tools, you should probably go ask a bike shop.

-F


----------



## Onii (Jan 3, 2019)

Fleas said:


> If you don't even have tools, you should probably go ask a bike shop.
> 
> -F


btw whats the tools called ?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

I took the time to look up your bike model. The fork on your bike is not adjustable. Your friend is unfortunately correct in stating the fork is not a suspension component but only a decoration. 

Fortunately the spring is very firm, very stiff, because you are still able to ride your bike. The worst thing you can do is to "adjust" your fork spring to make it move easier. Your fork lacks the ability to dampen the forces encountered by your fork spring. Simply put, the force that is able to compress your spring will be the force that your springs uncompresses, or rebounds. The perfect example of this is a pogo stick.

Your Dad got you a new bike. Your fork is stiff enough so that you can ride the bike without losing all control of an undamped pogo stick attached to the front. Get out there and ride, have fun and don't screw your new bike up by trying to make it something that it is not. It's good like it is, go ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Onii said:


> yes, there a nut inside both hole of the suspension but how do i loosen it ? its kinda far down the hole


those are not adjusters. they keep the parts together.


----------

